# Oreillette Bluetooth



## modrellik (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'offrir un tout bel iPad32 wifi+3G
J'aimerais utiliser skype avec une oreillette Bluetooth.
J'ai essayé de connecter mes 2 oreillettes , une Nokia BH105 et une LG sans résultat.
Elles ne sont pas détectées par l'iPad. 
J'ai essayé avec les oreillettes allumées, éteintes puis les allumer... nada grrrrrrrrrr
Y-a-t-il une manip spéciale ou ces oreillettes ne sont pas compatibles?
Si c'est le cas quelles sont les oreillettes compatibles?
Je n'ai pas trouvé pour l'instant
Dom


----------



## E.T.2007 (26 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai le même soucis que toi, avec un iphone 4, je voudrais utiliser une oreillette bluetooth pour écouter AUSSI autre chose que le téléphone.
Tous les vendeurs (Saturn ou FNAC) me disent que ce n'est pas possible avec une oreillette mais seulement avec les écouteurs ou casques stéréo, je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

N'ayant pas d'oreillette dans mes connaissances je n'ai pas pu essayer.

Tu as eu des infos ailleurs ?

merci


----------



## iLooo (12 Février 2011)

+1
même question, car même problème, avec oreillette Sennheiser.
Quelqu'un est il informé d'une réelle limitation technique d'Apple, pour une raison précise?


----------



## philpg1 (13 Février 2011)

bonjour, 

j'utilise deux oreillettes bluetooth avec mon MBA et mon Iphone4, une de marque Jabra Clipper et la seconde une Nokia BH103, aucun problème de configuration pour ces deux appareils.
Un seul bémol, la réception bluetooth pour écouter de la musique est de moins bonne qualité que en filaire direct pour les deux oreillettes. 
La Jabra clipper est très résistante, elle est passée à la machine à laver avec du blanc et fonctionne encore.


----------

